# Pro Keepers Lobby Upgrades



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

In addition to the Pro Keepers' Lobby, we are now introducing the Pro Keepers' Alliance.

This is aimed as a response to all the queries and questions that we have had raised towards us, to stipulate our identity.

Pro Keepers' Lobby is aimed at the hard campaigns, whilst Pro Keepers' Alliance is for those keepers amongst you who wish to support the fight but choose not to follow the lobbyist path.

Currently the entire TSKA brand is undergoing a major reshuffle, and pro keepers lobby is also sharing in these upgrades.

Thanks for reading

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers' Lobby


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

mmm, interesting, no comments !!

Some one must have something to say, even if its ...

what the **** you talking about.

Many of you have said you agree with the ideas behind what Rory has said, but not the methods, now hes made an announcement, the silence is deafning(sp) !


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

TBH PJ, 

I do not expect anything to be said, the site has taken considerable viewings since l first made this post, and as this was the only location it was posted that speaks volumes in itself.

However, as said the entire brand is undergoing change, not just PKL.

This week of the 17 websites l run, l have deleted 11. So that the brand may run smoother, of the six websites left, one is client based the other five are still in the throes of upgrading.

But probably next week, l will make an anouncement on this forum stipulating all the issues raised by the readership alone here.

It will highlight the changes, why we have made them.

But also it will focus on our identity, aims and purpose.

So don't be too hard on them, they have already shown their colours with their viewings.

Regards Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby: Pro Keepers Alliance


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Pkl/pka*

hi, 

I would just like to say that the Pro Keepers' Lobby website is undergoing aestetic upgrades for user ability and viewing.

After the thread No Shop Sales, your various comments were taken on board and are being acted upon.

Many of you requested many issues to be reviewed and this is being undertaken.

Our identity as a lobby, and of course as an alliance is being reviewed.

We will be looking to run the Lobby as the mother 'brand' to the alliance, and our intentions are to make the Lobby as a non profit organization.

In the future we will be looking to introduce F.O.P.K.A - Friends of Pro Keepers Alliance, with a view to this furnishing the campaigns with a funding, but before this can commence we must ensure that 'our house is in order'. 'Friends' will be aimed at the private keeper in the majority but is also available to 'societies'.

TSKA will in fact operate the flagship administration for UK retailers, but more on this later. But market surveys although running later than planned should be with 1000 retailers before the end of the year.

Also being reviewed are our aims as indeed are the structuring behind the campaigns we are looking to commence next year.

All keepers whom have signed up and are awaiting allocation of contributions towards our research teams, l have not forgotten you all, but l am preferring to as said 'touch' up the website for a beter viewing experience. Once this has been achieved l will be sending out emails to you all.

It was raised by many that my style of posting was 'unacceptable or perhaps the better terming would be - it was classed as scaremongering, l would disagree with this, but l will say tha those comments have also been taken on board, and my writing style will be calmed.

I will still write and be sen to write as many as you would class as 'speculation', but l will stick it to the hard facts as best that l can, and will also insert - the phrase 'In my opinion'.

A lot of the information that we do write about is based upon facts, but we are at times simply unable to lay it out in black and white for fear of upsetting the applecarts that our sources deliver the information to us, so we must rearrange the information in such ways so as that the message is delivered but not directly.

It must be remembered that we do have watchers to this site that are not RFUK memberships, but anti companion animal keeping of the exotickind.

Our watchers do closely monitor threads at times, and l must point out that the watchers are the likes of regulators - such as customs, trading standards and of course DEFRA, whilst we do have the others watchers of the likes of the RSPCA and of course the anti brigade,

Does any of our writing have an impact upon our watchers?

In some cases yes, as to how deeply it may affect plans they have, only time can tell.

Anyway, l just wanted to touch base and explain to those whom think we are dropping off and out of the equation - that this is not the case, we are still working on various isues and topics to hand - but if we do want to make a difference, then we must get it right.

A small final noter, it has been said and repeated many times over that PKL/PKA should not touch base with the hobbyist keeper, for this is wasting their time and our time. We do disagree with these statements quite adversely, you are important, more than that, you as exotic companion animal keepers are amongst the most important people within the communities and we will fight for your rights, our rights and of course their [animals] rights.

Sorry for the length of the post, 

many thanks for reading, 

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby
Pro Keepers Alliance


----------

